# Muriate of Potash



## kareen (Jan 18, 2013)

Were do you find this stuff Ilive in md and I can't find it


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Just pick up Nu-Salt (salt substitute) at the grocery store. Primary ingredient is potassium chloride.


----------



## Kory (Feb 4, 2013)

I found it at my local graden/feed store.

Kory


----------



## Natural_Dirt (Sep 30, 2012)

Got it from Amazon.


----------



## kareen (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks, But I found It at my farmers co-op


----------

